# Porter 0-4-2



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I found this photo in my travels along the information superhighway, and thought somebody here would like it too. I've never seen a prototype for such a whimsical little engine










More information can be found at http://www.carolinarails.org/counti...gging.html


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat, the only caviet would be finding a drive brick with a short enough wheelbase!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually, that has a standard 0-4-0 drive with the trail truck added. So it isn't all that difficult.

Check out Bachmann's 0-4-2 Porter in ON30.

Barry - BBT


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a Forney, plenty like that one. 

David.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm not that surprised by the wheel arrangement, and I'm not really planning on modeling the engine (it's standard gauge, anyway). I just thought it was one of the cutest engines I've ever seen. There's something unusual and very pleasing about the compact design. It looks toy-like to me, but it's clearly a workhorse.


----------

